# first time with rain



## just_because (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't have a macro lens and this is just me at my first attempt to take macro pictures. So knowing that i don't have a macro lens, what do you think?
1.






2.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 11, 2009)

To be honest, they are both a tad bit dull and boring. I think #2 has some potential because you caught the drops at an interesting time but I think it would have been a little better if you had gotten a closer to the drops, or found somewhere where it wasn't so high up to get some drop shots.


----------



## MrRamonG (Nov 11, 2009)

I like # 2.  May look better as a black and white and cropped.


----------



## just_because (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, alright thanks for the tips!


----------

